# Gypsy & Debi ?????



## mossymo (Oct 29, 2007)

Where are those guys? I have been waiting patiently to hear how their weekend smoke went......


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure, but I assume their travel back homeday is today...


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't trust that Gypsy


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 29, 2007)

Haven't they heard of an air card?   We need an update.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm ready to see the pictures and hear the stories. Bet they had a good time!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 29, 2007)

With both being musicians, I wonder where the most 'cooking' got done...

At the smokers?...Or...In the studio?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















Until later...


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 29, 2007)

I can not wait to hear from them either!  I bet it was a BLAST.  I hope it didnt rain the whole time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi All -

I got in about 8:30 tonight and was gonna wait for Gypy to post first being this was his idea and all but either I beat him home or he's headed for bed or something and it looks like the natives here are getting restless! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry for the delay it got to cold in here I had to get gas tuned on and the heat going. I hate to turn on the heat before November 1st but it's only a few hours early and it's 45 degrees in here! Brrrrrrrrr

I rained something awful Friday I had to pull in somewhere in PA cause I couldn't even see the noisy road dots anymore and I guess it was the same from the other direction too. Gypsy and his family pulled in about 10 minutes before I did so it worked out good. Boy when it gets foggy in the mountains it gets DAMN foggy!

Anyway we had a great time! I think we ended up feeding the whole town of Summersville with left overs - Gypsy made enough food for the Army AND the Navy! We had a smaller turn out than expected only about 15 or 16 that I can remember. Some just ate and ran. It was COld out there! I got some pictures of the die hards that stuck it out after we got dinner served.

His baby girl is soooooooooooo cute! I tried to steal her but got caught everytime! grrrrrrr Seems I got single minded though I got about 50 pictures of the baby and maybe a dozen of eveything else - I just LOVE babies - Can't help it! And this sweet little thing was making tooffies and was still just the most precious thing! I miss her already! Sniff .... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OKay pictures ..

1st one is little Aimie (You knew that would be the 1st one) Look at that sweet thing!

2nd one is me and Gypsy

3rd one is Gypsy and Aimie

4th one is Gyspy Pulling ribs

5th one is Devora (Gyspys wife, Gyspy and Aimie, Me and Jessie)


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's some other folks but I don't remeber their names except two were named Kim.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's some scenic shots of the area


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 31, 2007)

Great report, Deb!  It looks like you guys had a great time.  I surely wished I could have been there.  As it is, I'm now stuck down in Hillsboro, TX.....but headed for Oklahoma tomorrow.  Is that an upgrade?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You folks seem to have represented yourselves, as well as the art of smoking quite well.  Well done!

Dang, that young 'un sure is a beauty!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

After the trip to Summersville I had to make a side trip to visit my mentor and the one of the sweetest men I have ever met. My dear friend David aka Dacdots. There was no way I was going all the way to West Virginia without meeting him even if it meant another 6 hours on the road. 

These people demostrated southern hospitallity at it's best. I got to meet him and his wonderful family and Cindy who may not have been born Italian but I truely belive is Siclian. She made one of the best Manicottis I have ever eatten! It was amazing! 

Thank you David and Cindy I had a wonderful time!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Big Hugs!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hey Debi, thanks for the update and pictures. With all the sweat shirts and winter jackets, it looks like y'all froze your butts off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 31, 2007)

That is wonderful everything turned out so great!!  It looks like you guys had a great time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Get some rest now Debi, I know your 'tarred' from hanging out with Hillbillies  :)

Lisa


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Lisa -

I love those Hillbillies! Feels like home when I was a kid on the farm! I just wish it weren't a 15 hour drive! I might find me a place down there to retire to!


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 31, 2007)

yes, WV can make you feel like you are home even when you are not from there  :)  I miss it :)


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome back Debi!! 

Thanks for the pictures and report... I sure wish I could have been there with you guys, but life happened and I just couldn't swing it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks like a great time was had by all...


----------



## richtee (Oct 31, 2007)

Great post, Debi! Sigh...what a view to go with the Q!


----------



## ron50 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the report and the pics. I am sure gypsy will have some stuff to add when he gets on. Gypsy's baby is a doll! Glad you had fun and welcome home.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Glad everyone had a great time. The pics are great.  What an honor it must have been to actually meet Dacdots.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 31, 2007)

Little Aimie is a cutie!!
Thanks for the pictures Debi, looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 31, 2007)

I think I had the best time of all,I got to meet Debi and her friend and I didnt have to stand out in the cold all weekend.Also I got to stay home all weekend and play with lots of fresh beef for the freezer.Those are two of the best girls Ive run into for a long time,I was so glad they got to stop by for supper.It seemed as we had known them for ever,they are so friendly and we have so much in common ,it was like talking to an old friend you had'nt saw in a long time.I had to keep my eye on Debi,I think she was eying my meat slicer and my stuffer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I only hope to get to hand out with them again sometime.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Well David I have definately crossed NC off my list for retirement! I sang "Country Roads" all the way home without even thinking about it. It just kept comming out. I really hated leaving your house. If anyone wants to know what David is like he's just a big o heart with arms and legs and a twinkle in his eyes!

That was the fastest 4.5 hours I have ever spent in my life! You guys are the greatest! I had the same feeling that we'd met and always known eachother - couldn't put my finger on it but I felt like I was "home." I haven't felt that way since we lost Mama in 81. 

I miss you and Cindy already!

Big Hugs!  

(yeah I'm the hugger






 )

PS: I was eyeballing that slicer and stuffer but I don't think I could lift them


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Terry 

It wasn't to bad until the sun went down and then it got down to the 50's. Real pretty place nice little log cabins which won me over ASAP. Very efficently contructed - small bedrooms though. I think I broke my baby toe trying to kick the blankets off when I got over warm - I kicked the outside wall!

Gypsys is real a sweetie when you get him calmed down. I thought he was going to have a nervous breakdown Saturday worring about having enough food and pleasing everyone. I kept teling him it's just food and it's free nobody's gonna complain and if they do you can't please everyone! He pretty much did the smoking and I made the breakfasts and a few stuffed fatties and ABTs. Everyone was full and happy and picked at food the food all night. 

Once the feeding frenzy was over and most folks gone we talked for hours and played with Aimie. His wifes a real sweetie too. Gyspy your a lucky man!

Would you believe we had about 6 ribs, 3 butts and a turkey tray full of Dutches beans for about 15 people! The butts we're so tender and juicey all I had to do was pick the fat out and stir it up a little and they were pulled. NOBODY used buns except us, they just ate the pulled pork like spaghetti.

Next day he made some Mexian sounding thing with some of the pork that was really good I forgot what he called it and how he made it but I'll ask again. Must have been the limes - those limes will get you every time! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Here's a few pictures driving into Summersville at noon on Friday 
The pretty pictures I first posted where on the way OUT of town - same lookout spot.

And one more of Little Aimie and me playing on my Djembe


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 31, 2007)

whew we're home. i got a slight recap & pics under- home from summersville-in events.  lol thanx for the compliments debi.  yeah dac- it was like meeting family you've had forever.
 it would take a whole week to share all the weekend if that makes any sense. debi made some great food- i think i ate 1/2 the abts myself & there sure weren't no lack of frosty beverages.
 sorry i'm so late getting to this. so much to unload & do when we got home & when i wentto turn on the gas the tank is empty so we got space heaters & fell into bed under 4 quilts.something else to be done... sheesh i'm tired.
 p.s. debi- it was 26 degrees sunday morning..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  no wonder it felt so cold.

bbl w/ more details.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Gyspy -

We spent the night in PA, Somerset or something and had to run the car for 30 minutes to de-ice it. No way I was unpacking that trunk to find the scraper! I barely got it all in the first time!

Problem was is was to frosty for me to enjoy those frosty beverages while we were cooking! Sunday was better INSIDE the cabins. Darn those limes anyway!


----------



## gofish (Nov 3, 2007)

Debi .......... I was wondering if you were sleeping in the bed of your truck again!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 3, 2007)

oh i've slept in bigger storage sheds lol (the bedrooms- queen sized beds w/ literally- 6" between the bed & wall.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 3, 2007)

i minnesota i used to put cheap vodka in my windshield squirters..... but thats me lol...


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2007)

Gypsy
Heck with the windsheild, run a hose into your vehicle off the windsheild washers and mix a fresh one !!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Randy -

No I rented a cabin this was vacation not work! I loved the little log cabins -so cozy - but then I want a log cabin in the woods so bad I can taste it!

Gypsy -

I think those were double beds - a least mine were! I did crack my toe on the wall a few times just trying to kick the covers off. Good thing I was on the outside I'd of broke my leg! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dacdots -

I'm searching the listings - 
Land Property, Area: Ripley, WV Approximately 6.12 acres Random Road. Is that anywhere near you?


----------

